# Logiciel de suivi du trafic réseau



## loupien (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

Je suis à la recherche d'une application me permettant de surveiller mon réseau. En effet je voudrais pouvoir voir ce qui créé du trafic réseau entre moi et le net.
Une idée de soft intéressante svp? Merci par avance.


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2013)

Jette un oeil à Wireshark.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Octobre 2013)

Si c'est simplement pour surveiller l'ensemble des flux (entrants et sortants) entre ton Mac et internet, comme l'a dit bompi, wireshark est ce qui se fait de mieux.
Mais... il faut s'investir un minimum et avoir quelques connaissances réseau.
Perso, j'utilise wireshark (gratuit) et VirusBarrier X6 (payant), pas pour sa fonction d'antivirus, mais pour ses autres fonctionnalités (firewall, filtres divers,historiques, etc...).
Ils sont complémentaires
Regarde aussi du côté de LittleSnitch.

Par contre, si tu veux surveiller l'ensemble de ton réseau local, il faudra utiliser un équipement placé en coupure entre ton Lan et ta box.
Ce sera soit une sonde (matériel de pro. Bien, mais cher...), soit un PC (ou un Mac) avec deux ports ethernet, et wireshark dedans.
Si tu veux aussi surveiller les flux wifi, ce ne sera pas possible si le point d'accès wifi est sur ta box. Ou alors avec des logiciels orientés "pirates"...


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2013)

VirusBarrier X6 pour ses fonctions Firewall était parfait (en fait NetBarrier X5 était encore mieux...)mais il n'est plus commercialisé.
Il a été remplacé par une bouse sans nom dont toutes les fonctionnalités utiles ont été retirées!


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Avril 2016)

Suite au message suivant qui apparait depuis quelques jours, en général lorsque j'utilise SAFARI, je relance de "vieux" fil pour demander un avis, un conseil, un logiciel de surveillance.





Il peut aussi arriver que l'adresse soit 192.168.0.20.
Je précise que ces deux adresses correspondent, la première à mon iMac, la seconde à mon MBP, définies *manuellement* dans les Préférences Réseau - TCP/IP.

Concernant le logiciel de surveillance, l'idée est de disposer d'un logiciel simple qui affiche une "alarme" un peu plus précise que celle affichée par El Capitan.

Merci par avance


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2016)

Déjà, il faudrait que les adresses IP attribuées manuellement soient en dehors de la plage d'adresse attribuées automatiquement par le routeur (box internet)


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Déjà, il faudrait que les adresses IP attribuées manuellement soient en dehors de la plage d'adresse attribuées automatiquement par le routeur (box internet)



Je précise que tous les autres appareils qui peuvent éventuellement être connectés au réseau de la box et affectées automatiquement n'ont pas ces numéros. Ceci est très facile à voir avec l'interface de contrôle de la FreeBox.

Toutefois, je vais suivre ton conseil, et sortir de la plage 10-50 utilisée par le DHCP.

Merci


----------

